# Super Dan



## Samurai (Jul 11, 2003)

OK - Just WHO is this SUPER DAN that was on the CBS show Cupid Wednesday night?

Go to this link http://www.cbs.com/primetime/cupid/#Scene_1

Then at the bottom it says "Super Dan struts his stuff"

--Jeremy


----------



## D_Brady (Jul 11, 2003)

Wow she didn't run and dive into his arms, I'm shocked.


----------



## Andi (Jul 25, 2003)

My word. I hope that doesn't get brought over here.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 25, 2003)

the only super Dan i know sure didn't look like the guy on Cupid!!!


----------

